# ** نكت متنوعة **



## elamer1000 (4 مايو 2010)

مرة واحد صعيدى بس عايش فى القاهرة بعت بنته علشان تجيبله فيلم فلما رجعت

وخبطت على الباب الاب قال مين اللي على الباب؟ قالت له انا يا بابا قال لها جبتيلنا ايه معاكي؟ قالت له العار قال ادفنوها


واحد ماشى ورا وحدة قالها

الحلوة وراها مشوار قالتلة لا وراها حمار


مرة واحد صعيدى دخل مسابقة لاكبر قطة فى العالم كان فى المانى
 وامريكى والصعيدى ،الامريكى جاب قطة 5 كيلو والالمانى جاب قطة10 كيلو اما الصعيدى
 غاب ساعة ساعتين دخلوا عليه غرفته لقوه ماسك فيل وبيضرب فيه وبيقوله هتنونو يعنى هتنونو


في بخيل وهو نايم حلم انه يوزع  فلوس قام وهو يقول هذه وجهي لو نمت مرة ثانية


كان فيه تعلب كل يوم يضرب الأرنب ويقوله أنته ودانك طويله ليه راح الأرنب أشتكى للأسد راح قال

للتعلب أتتحججله بحجه غير دى مثلا قول له هاتلى جزر لو جاب ليك جزر أصفر قوله عايز جزر أحمر راح للارنب قاله عايز جزر الأرنب قاله أحمر ولا أصفر راح التعلب نزل فيه ضرب وقاله ودانك طويله ليه


غبى اتقدم لواحدة قالتله اسفة جوايا شخص تانى قالها بلاش فلسفة و قولى انك حامل



 مرة واحد غبي راح للدكتور و قاله “كل منطقة في جسمي بتوجعني” كشف الدكتور عليه مفيش حاجة وجعته سأله تاني “فين المنطقة اللي بتوجعك”، قاله “هنا و هنا و هنا” و هو بيشاور بصباعه في كل مكان و قاله “بص يا دكتور حتي راسك بتوجعني” فاكتشف الدكتور إن صباع المريض مكسور

واحد بيسال خطيبتة حد باسك قبل كدة قبلى ؟سكتت قالها اية زعلتى قلتلة لأ انا بعدهم



مرة واحد ركب دش فوق السطح فعلشان ماحدش يقرب منه من السكان بنى حواليه كوخ وقفله وقال للسكان انا حاطط أسد في الكوخ ده فمحدش يقرب منه أحسنله ، السكان فضلوا خايفين يطلعوا السطح لحد مايوم الشجيع بتاعهم طلع وراح فاتح الكوخ راح نازل جري ووشه أصفر السكان قالولوه ايه شوفته ، قالهم لأ أنا شوفت الطبق اللي بياكل فيه بس

مرة واحد غبي راح حديقة الحيوان فضل واقف امام قفص النسر عدت ساعة والثانية و الثالثة الحديقة هتقفل رحله الحارس وقلة انت و اقف ليه كدة من الصبح ,, الغبي قاله ادفع نص عمرى و اعرف بيختمو بيه الورق ازاى

مرة واحد غبى ماشى فى الشارع لقى قرد مشي بيه قابل عسكرى مرور سألوا اودى القرد ده فين العسكرى قال له ودىه جنينة الحيوان تانى يوم معدى بالقرد العسكرى قال له مش قلتلك وديه جنينة الحيوان قال له ما أنا وديته امبارح ، النهاردة بقى هاوديه السينما



مره ثعبان قابل ثعبان لقاه بيعيط قالوا انت بتعيط ليه رد اصلي انا نظري ضعيف قالو بسيطه ركب عدسات وبعد يومين وهو معدي لقاه بيعيط تاني قالو انت بتعيط ليه تاني، رد اصلي اكتشفت ان اللي بحبها من عشرين سنه طلعت خرطوم

طلع مجموعة صيادين يصطادو وكل ما يصطادو حاجه كلابهم تجري تجيب الفريسه ما عدا كلب واحد بيخاف من صوت الرصاص فقالو لصاحبوه خده الافراح اللي بيحصل فيها ضرب نار كتير عشان يتعود على الرصاص وبعد ما اخده لمدة 6 شهور رجع يصطاد تاني أول ما ضرب نار الكلب اعد يزغرط

كان فى مرة فيل كل يوم يمشى يدوس على النمل فالأستاز فوزى قائد النمل عمللهم اجتماع وقال فيه احنا لازم نموتة ، فاتقسموا مجموعتين مجموعة نطت على جانبة اليمين راح باعدهم ومجموعة نطت على الشمال راح باعدهم وفضل فوزى فى النص فكل النمل من تحت قعد يزعق : موته يا فوزى موتة يا فوزى


احد الوزراء قرر يرمي 100 جنيه من الطيارة يفرح بها عائلة مصرية زوجته قالت: خل يهم خمسينتين وفرح عايلتين وإبنه قال: خليهم 25 وفرح أربع عوايل قالهم: حيرتونى انا حسأل الكابتن رد عليه الكابتن أرمي نفسك وفرّح 80مليون مصرى

محشش راح يعزي ، وبالعزاء أتاثر كثير هو طالع سأل أخو الميت :يعني ما في أمل يرجع 



واحد داخل لمراتة بيقولها اتعلمى الطبخ ونطرد الخدامة قالتة اتعلم تبوس ونطرد السوااااااااااق

· بخيل احترق بيته اتصل بالمطافى رنه و سكر .

 واحد بغى يودع فلوس في البنك لما راح لقى البنك مسكر حط الفلوس تحت
الباب

· واحد باله طويل أرسله للخياط يقصره

· في واحد احول غمز لوحدة خش في العمود

ندل واقف فى ميكروبص ضحك لبنت ضحكتلة غمزلها غمزتلة شاورلها تنزل نزلت قعد هو مكانها


مرة واحد ياباني اخترع كمبيوتر يجاوب على جميع الاسئلة جاء كل رؤساء الدول سالوا الحاسوب فجاوبهم جميعا ولما ساله جحا كالتالي قطعة ارض طولها 10 امتار وعرضها 5 امتار والمطلوب هو ان تعطيني كم عمر الفلاح؟ فاحترق الكمبيوتر

الزوجة : يادكتور زوجي عصبي جدا , اريد علاجا لحالته ... الطبيب : زوجك بحاجة الي هدوء تام في البيت , ولهذا سأكتب لك حبوب منومه تفيد مثل هذه الحالات .. الزوجة : ومتي أجعل زوجي يتناول هذه الحبوب ؟ ... الطبيب : انها ليست له ... بل لك !!! 


قال في واحد عصبي تزوج واحدة عصبية قام لما بدها تولد إجا الدكتور ليسحب الولد قام قال له الولد بغضب: شيل إيدك أنا رح انزل لحالي 

استاذ محشش سوة امتحان رياضيات السؤال الاول سائق يمشي بسرعة 50 كيلو متر في الساعه بخط مستقيم فما اسم السائق 



واحد عنده أرق ونفسه ينام..قاله صاحبه “عد من واحد إلي 500 وهتنام..فأخذ يعد حتي وصل إلي 109 فشعر بالنعاس قام يغسل وجهه حتي يصل إلي 500











صلى من أجلى

الأمير

​


----------



## ponponayah (4 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدين اووووووى
ميرسى يا الامير​*


----------



## elamer1000 (4 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامدين اووووووى
> ميرسى يا الامير​*




العفوووووووووووووووووووووو


ربنا يباركك


+++
​


----------



## kalimooo (4 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوووووووووين وجداد يا ميررررررر
مشكوووووووووووووور*


----------



## جيلان (4 مايو 2010)

> مرة واحد غبى ماشى فى الشارع لقى قرد مشي بيه قابل عسكرى مرور سألوا اودى القرد ده فين العسكرى قال له ودىه جنينة الحيوان تانى يوم معدى بالقرد العسكرى قال له مش قلتلك وديه جنينة الحيوان قال له ما أنا وديته امبارح ، النهاردة بقى هاوديه السينما


 
هههههههههههههه جامدة دى


----------



## elamer1000 (4 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوووووووووين وجداد يا ميررررررر
> مشكوووووووووووووور*



نشكر ربنا


عجبووووووووووووووووك


ربنا يباركك



+++
​


----------



## روماني زكريا (5 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
جمال اوي 

ودي اول مره اسمعها جميله
مرة واحد غبي راح للدكتور و قاله “كل منطقة في جسمي بتوجعني” كشف الدكتور عليه مفيش حاجة وجعته سأله تاني “فين المنطقة اللي بتوجعك”، قاله “هنا و هنا و هنا” و هو بيشاور بصباعه في كل مكان و قاله “بص يا دكتور حتي راسك بتوجعني” فاكتشف الدكتور إن صباع المريض مكسور


----------



## elamer1000 (5 مايو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> هههههههههههههه جامدة دى



*

انت اللى جامد

الف شكر ليك

+++*
​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (5 مايو 2010)

*حلوين جدا يا امير
ربنا معاك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههه
جمال جدا 
شكرا على النكت 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه
حلوين خالص
ميرسى لك كتير
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (6 مايو 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> جمال اوي
> 
> ودي اول مره اسمعها جميله
> مرة واحد غبي راح للدكتور و قاله “كل منطقة في جسمي بتوجعني” كشف الدكتور عليه مفيش حاجة وجعته سأله تاني “فين المنطقة اللي بتوجعك”، قاله “هنا و هنا و هنا” و هو بيشاور بصباعه في كل مكان و قاله “بص يا دكتور حتي راسك بتوجعني” فاكتشف الدكتور إن صباع المريض مكسور





نشكر ربنا عجبوك


ربنا يباركك

​


----------



## elamer1000 (7 مايو 2010)

coptic_knight قال:


> *حلوين جدا يا امير
> ربنا معاك​*




*الف شكر ليك

ربنا يباركك

+++
*​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (7 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههه

حلوين خالص 
مرسي ليك


----------



## elamer1000 (8 مايو 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> جمال اوي
> 
> ودي اول مره اسمعها جميله
> مرة واحد غبي راح للدكتور و قاله “كل منطقة في جسمي بتوجعني” كشف الدكتور عليه مفيش حاجة وجعته سأله تاني “فين المنطقة اللي بتوجعك”، قاله “هنا و هنا و هنا” و هو بيشاور بصباعه في كل مكان و قاله “بص يا دكتور حتي راسك بتوجعني” فاكتشف الدكتور إن صباع المريض مكسور





*ربنا يباركك حبيبى ويبسطك على طول


+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (10 مايو 2010)

coptic_knight قال:


> *حلوين جدا يا امير
> ربنا معاك​*



*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*
​


----------



## elamer1000 (18 مايو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههه
> جمال جدا
> شكرا على النكت
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




*ربنا يسعدك علطول

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (18 مايو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> حلوين خالص
> ميرسى لك كتير
> *​




thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## geegoo (15 أغسطس 2010)

*الأرنب و التعلب أكتر نكتة عجبتني ....
شكرا يا أمير ...
موضوع تحفه ...*


----------



## النهيسى (20 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههه

روعه جدا جدااا

شكرا





​


----------



## elamer1000 (20 أغسطس 2010)

منال بنت العدرا قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> حلوين خالص
> مرسي ليك




*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويسعدك

كمان وكمان

+++
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أغسطس 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوين يا امير*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## christianbible5 (22 أغسطس 2010)

> واحد داخل لمراتة بيقولها اتعلمى الطبخ ونطرد الخدامة قالتة اتعلم تبوس ونطرد السوااااااااااق


*هههههههههه...*


----------



## elamer1000 (22 أغسطس 2010)

geegoo قال:


> *الأرنب و التعلب أكتر نكتة عجبتني ....
> شكرا يا أمير ...
> موضوع تحفه ...*



*الف شكر ليك*

*ونشكر ربنا عجبوك*

*+++*
​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (23 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههه حلوين أوى بجد ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------

